# 

## romanik99

witam mam pytanie. Myślę nad budową domu. zamierzam go ogrzewać przez piec na ekogroszek, podłączony ma on być również do bojlera CWU. Zawsze w domach których mieszkałem CWU była na osobnym kotle gazowym, i kuchenka też była gazowa. I zastanawiam się czy wogóle doprowadzać gaz do domu (możliwość jest). Nigdy nie miałem przyjemności ogrzewać ciepłej wody w lecie kotłem na groszek, stąd moja niewiedza. Jaki jest koszt ogrzewania CWU groszkiem w lecie i na jaki mniej wiecej okres starcza zasyp. Czy Kuchnia gazowa jest dużo oszczędniejsza od indukcyjnej? oczywiście dobrze jest mieć więcej źródeł energii w domu ale czy to ma sens
Jakie są jeszcze plusy gazu, bo ja naprawdę widzę 2:
1. totalna bezobsługowość
2. możliwość ugotowania obiadu jak nie ma prądu
3. ewentualne korzyści cenowe

Czy ktoś jeszcze miał podobne dylematy jak ja.

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy ktoś jeszcze miał podobne dylematy jak ja. "
Większość na tym forum!
 :Lol: 
Kuchenka na butlę 11kg LPG. Starcza na gotowanie przez około miesiąc. Koszt stały - około 50zł.
Bez projektu instalacji, bez kosztów przesyłu, bez faktur za gaz.,..
Bez wykonywania przyłącza, licznika, odbioru...
Możesz sobie zapas zrobić nawet na kwartał i trzymać go w jakiej komórce...
Reszta z tego kotła - że wspominałeś.

Adam M.

----------


## Liwko

Skoro gaz, to po co groch?

----------


## surgi22

Bo pewnie taniej, a poza tym trochę wysiłku fizycznego jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziło ( OK OK poza naszymi kopaczami gały bo ci jak po meczu wyjaśniają moralną przewagę nad Wyspami Owczymi które im dokopały do zera to nie idzie wytrzymać  :no:  ).

----------


## romanik99

hmm

ciekawe rozwiązanie  :smile: , a tak  wracając do mojego zapytania, analizował ktoś różnice rachunkach w rozwiązaniach o których wspomniałem

----------


## Crazy

> hmm
> 
> ciekawe rozwiązanie , a tak  wracając do mojego zapytania, analizował ktoś różnice rachunkach w rozwiązaniach o których wspomniałem


Chłopie, bierz wszystko na gaz i nie zawracaj sobie nawet dupy tym ekowunglem. Będziesz miał czysto, bezobsługowo i praktycznie w tej samej cenie co ekośmieciuch.

----------


## maggs1

> Chłopie, bierz wszystko na gaz i nie zawracaj sobie nawet dupy tym ekowunglem. Będziesz miał czysto, bezobsługowo i praktycznie w tej samej cenie co ekośmieciuch.


Jeśli to nie problem, to dlaczego "to" nazywa się EKOGROSZEK i co ma wspólnego z eko?

----------


## Greengaz

Każdy może przyjąć jak woli - *eko*logiczny lub *eko*nomiczny. 
Są tacy co jako zalety łączą oba znaczenia, a nawet 
*Eko (jap.) – w japońskim buddyzmie ofiarowanie zasług*.  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Mi się to ostatnio kojarzy z *eco-terroryzmem*  :big grin:

----------


## maggs1

> Każdy może przyjąć jak woli - *eko*logiczny lub *eko*nomiczny. 
> Są tacy co jako zalety łączą oba znaczenia, a nawet 
> *Eko (jap.) – w japońskim buddyzmie ofiarowanie zasług*.


Dzięki za wyjaśnienie, ale ekologiczny węgiel mi tak nie do końca pasuje  :wink:  To musi mieć coś wspólnego z ekonomią -może marketing  :smile: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Greengaz

> Dzięki za wyjaśnienie, ale ekologiczny węgiel mi tak nie do końca pasuje  To musi mieć coś wspólnego z ekonomią -może marketing . Pozdrawiam


Zastanawiam się, jaki byłby odbiór inwestorów, gdyby nazwa brzmiała 
*"Kocioł na węgiel o średnicy 5- 25 mm"*?

----------


## michcio0711

@romanik99
Gotowanie na PB z butli wychodzi cenowo tak samo jak prąd (indukcja). Przy nieumiejętnym używaniu nawet drożej.
Jeśli gaz ziemny chcesz ciągnąć do domu tylko do kuchenki, to nie warto, bo za tą kasę kupisz sobie indukcję i jeszcze Ci sporo na rachunki za prąd zostanie.
Jeśli ogrzewać będziesz gazem i głównie po to będzie przyłącze, to tylko wtedy jest sens pchać się w gaz ziemny w kuchni. Będzie najtaniej, chociaż na pewno mniej komfortowo niż na indukcji (tłuste opary, gorące rączki garnków, mycie itd.).

----------


## autorus

ja ciągnę gaz ale do kuchni nie  :smile:

----------


## BrodowskiG

jak podłączenie gazu bedzie drogie to weź pompę ciepła, dobra powietrzna na allegro około 17 tys.

----------


## Oslo88

A pelet, albo brykiet węglowy 28/30 ?

----------


## maggs1

> Zastanawiam się, jaki byłby odbiór inwestorów, gdyby nazwa brzmiała 
> *"Kocioł na węgiel o średnicy 5- 25 mm"*?


No właśnie wtedy byłby to "zwykły" kocioł na węgiel o odpowiednim rozmiarze  :wink:

----------

